# Make-Up Kits



## Dirrtyblue65 (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone know of any good make up kits?

my cousin wants to start using make up and maybe also be a professional and im trying to help her find a good kit to start her off


----------



## ChrisChick (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/...l.php?prod=kit

Great value and quality and Mary ships ultra-fast. I love every single thing I've ever bought from her.


----------



## Dirrtyblue65 (Jun 15, 2007)

omg thank you so much, that is so hott


----------



## aziza (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisChick* 

 
_http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/...l.php?prod=kit

Great value and quality and Mary ships ultra-fast. I love every single thing I've ever bought from her._

 
I have to second this! Her site sells quality products...it's an awesome site for us newbies in the business.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 15, 2007)

How about this
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P183211&categoryId=C12891&shouldP  aginate=true


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_How about this
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P183211&categoryId=C12891&shouldP  aginate=true_

 
ooohhh, i saw this at sephora last month.  still pondering it...


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jul 8, 2007)

With the Sephora blockbuster sets I think they are better for determining what colors look best on you, but as a kit it isnt very great. There are no foundations, no "real" brushes and the amount of product you get is sooo small! This is more of an investment for a mu addict that isnt an artist.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone recommend the MAC kit thats like $500 as a professional kit to build from or for personal use?


----------



## stacey wacey (Jan 17, 2008)

If you have some money to spend, check this out:

Fred Segal Beauty Professional Make-up Kit at Fred Segal Beauty


----------



## s33lo (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_Does anyone recommend the MAC kit thats like $500 as a professional kit to build from or for personal use?_

 


YES I SOOO00OO WOULD...IM GETTING MINE TODAY =) THERE'S ACTUALLY A WHOLE THREAD  ABOUT THIS CHECK IT OUT =)


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s33lo* 

 
_YES I SOOO00OO WOULD...IM GETTING MINE TODAY =) THERE'S ACTUALLY A WHOLE THREAD ABOUT THIS CHECK IT OUT =)_

 
Thank you for letting me know.. but where the thread??! lol


----------

